# Hancock county 720 acres need 2 or 3 members



## big hart (Jun 23, 2019)

720 acre QDM club near Hamburg State Park, several thousand acres of co-OP land adjoining property, electricity,  newly replanted clear cuts, thinned and tall timber, food plots and supplemental feeders, river thru property, membership $800


----------



## Elliott42 (Jun 23, 2019)

How many total members?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 23, 2019)

The RED room. Nice.


----------



## big hart (Jun 23, 2019)

12 members maybe 13


----------



## bulletless (Jun 23, 2019)

My hunting partner and I are real interested, when can we come see it?


----------



## big hart (Jun 23, 2019)

My son is going down this coming Saturday to meet s guy about plowing food plots. If that's ok with you. I won't be able to make it till after July 7.


----------



## bulletless (Jun 24, 2019)

big hart said:


> My son is going down this coming Saturday to meet s guy about plowing food plots. If that's ok with you. I won't be able to make it till after July 7.


This Saturday would be good for me.


----------



## bulletless (Jun 24, 2019)

big hart said:


> My son is going down this coming Saturday to meet s guy about plowing food plots. If that's ok with you. I won't be able to make it till after July 7.





bulletless said:


> This Saturday would be good for me.


My number is 4042761924. Thanks.


----------



## big hart (Jun 24, 2019)

Great  I'll let my son know. I'll have him call on where and when.


----------



## kenwknight (Jun 26, 2019)

Are you open to Turkey only memberships?


----------



## big hart (Jun 26, 2019)

Not at this time


----------



## grangary (Jul 3, 2019)

Do you still have two openings?


----------



## big hart (Jul 4, 2019)

Maybe, I'll know next week when I get back in town


----------



## hamboneP (Jul 11, 2019)

I just sent you a PM. Please give me a call. I am interested in all 13 spots.


----------



## shortman (Jul 12, 2019)

would a coon hunting lease only  be available will be glad to remove all from eating all of deer feed up my dog does not harass deer or ant off game


----------



## wp2526 (Jul 22, 2019)

do you still have opening for an old marine that loves to hunt


----------



## Bashun3859 (Jul 31, 2019)

big hart said:


> 720 acre QDM club near Hamburg State Park, several thousand acres of co-OP land adjoining property, electricity,  newly replanted clear cuts, thinned and tall timber, food plots and supplemental feeders, river thru property, membership $800View attachment 973792


Do u still have openings sir


----------



## Bashun3859 (Aug 1, 2019)

I would like to know if you have any more openings.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2019)

big hart said:


> 12 members maybe 13


Is this club full. Some are asking.


----------



## Bashun3859 (Aug 1, 2019)

I would like to know is there any more openings


----------



## big hart (Aug 18, 2019)

I'm sorry for the delay. I haven't been getting any notifications. I'm filled up for the year, I'll let you know if anything changes. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## big hart (Aug 18, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Is this club full. Some are asking.


Sorry, yes we're full for this year


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 18, 2019)

Just let me know if u need it back open. 
Send a Pm
K


----------

